# iPhone 12



## Eric

Who all is upgrading to this model? I think I'll be sticking with my 11 Pro Max for another year but am very much looking forward to iOS 14.


----------



## jkcerda

got 11 a few months after it got out so not in any hurry to upgrade


----------



## Eric

jkcerda said:


> got 11 a few months after it got out so not in any hurry to upgrade



I cracked the screen on my XS Max a couple of months back and decided to just upgrade to the 11 then instead of waiting for the 12. I doesn't sound like it'll be that much better but will be interesting to see.


----------



## Renzatic

I seriously considered upgrading my old iPhone 7 to an XS here recently. I've had it for 3 1/2 years. I wanted something new. I wanted something nice. I wanted to spoil myself.

But I realized that I primarily use my phone talking, text messages, and occasionally looking things up on the internet. I asked whether I really, truly needed to spend $1000 on a top tier phone, only to use it for its most bare basic of features.

I decided that, no, I don't. So I bought the 2020 iPhone SE. I figured I'd put the $600 I saved towards an iPad Pro, which I will use to its utmost extent.

...at least that's what I initially thought, then I broke my tooth. The money's going towards that instead.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Not I.  

My current phone is the iPhone SE, - I like the size & form factor.  

However I will readily admit that I don't much care for smartphones, and am debating returning - eventually - to dumb phones in a post-covid world.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I seriously considered upgrading my old iPhone 7 to an XS here recently. I've had it for 3 1/2 years. I wanted something new. I wanted something nice. I wanted to spoil myself.
> 
> But I realized that I primarily use my phone talking, text messages, and occasionally looking things up on the internet. I asked whether I really, truly needed to spend $1000 on a top tier phone, only to use it for its most bare basic of features.
> 
> I decided that, no, I don't. So I bought the 2020 iPhone SE. I figured I'd put the $600 I saved towards an iPad Pro, which I will use to its utmost extent.
> 
> ...at least that's what I initially thought, then I broke my tooth. The money's going towards that instead.



This is one of the more practical looks at the iPhone I've seen lately. Do I REALLY need all of those features for texting, basic surfing and the occasional phone call? I'm also really into photography so but use a real DSLR setup for all of that, the iPhone's are more novelty to me even with all their little extras.



Scepticalscribe said:


> Not I.
> 
> My current phone is the iPhone SE, - I like the size & form factor.
> 
> However I will readily admit that I don't much care for smartphones, and am debating returning - eventually - to dumb phones in a post-covid world.



We just purchased the SE for my mother-in-law who is not at all tech savvy because we could not find any flip phones, they are quickly becoming a thing of the past but you can't knock them for just basic phone calls.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Flip phones?  

Love them to bits, and would love to see them restored to favour and use.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> This is one of the more practical looks at the iPhone I've seen lately. Do I REALLY need all of those features for texting, basic surfing and the occasional phone call? I'm also really into photography so but use a real DSLR setup for all of that, the iPhone's are more novelty to me even with all their little extras.




To be fair, the higher end iPhones are among the best point 'n shoot cameras money can buy, but if you want to do anything beyond pointing and shooting, you really have no other choice but to go with a DSLR.

There are those little lens kits you can grab for the iPhones, but I hear they only give middling at best results.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Flip phones?
> 
> Love them to bits, and would love to see them restored to favour and use.




They're still manufactured and circulated, running the gamut between solid and affordable feature phones, and "why the hell would I ever consider spending $1300 on this gimmicky waste of time" foldable smartphones.

You can find a few here.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> To be fair, the higher end iPhones are among the best point 'n shoot cameras money can buy, *but if you want to do anything beyond pointing and shooting, you really have no other choice but to go with a DSLR.*
> 
> There are those little lens kits you can grab for the iPhones, but I hear they only give middling at best results.



That would be me


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> That would be me




Nice! 

It makes me wish I took up photography again. Unfortunately for me, I've got other expensive hobbies.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Nice!
> 
> It makes me wish I took up photography again. Unfortunately for me, I've got other expensive hobbies.




I hear you. 

I commiserate with you. 

I suffer from a similar malady, myself.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Nice!
> 
> It makes me wish I took up photography again. Unfortunately for me, I've got other expensive hobbies.



Good call, it's a really expensive hobby and not really one to make money with unless you're in a niche market. But you're right about the iPhone, as a point and shoot it's still an excellent camera.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> I suffer from a similar malady, myself.




Unfortunately for us, it's nearly impossible to be a frugal nerd these days.

Hell, I just got through spending nearly $450 on two suites of image software the other day. It's getting to the point where I might have to start donating plasma just to keep ahead of it all.



Eric said:


> Good call, it's a really expensive hobby and not really one to make money with unless you're in a niche market. But you're right about the iPhone, as a point and shoot it's still an excellent camera.




You know, as an aside, you could make some money where your hobbies and mine coincide: photogrammetry. If you have a fairly fast computer, and a high resolution camera, you could probably make a tidy supplemental income selling models to 3D nerds.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Unfortunately for us, it's nearly impossible to be a frugal nerd these days.
> 
> Hell, I just got through spending nearly $450 on two suites of image software the other day. It's getting to the point where I might have to start donating plasma just to keep ahead of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, as an aside, you could make some money where your hobbies and mine coincide: photogrammetry. If you have a fairly fast computer, and a high resolution camera, you could probably make a tidy supplemental income selling models to 3D nerds.



Interesting concept that I haven't heard of until now. My current camera is 24MP and sometimes opening an image on my imac can take forever once I have PS and Lightroom open, even after I've updated my memory it still lags... this stuff takes some serious horse power


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> Interesting concept that I haven't heard of until now. My current camera is 24MP and sometimes opening an image on my imac can take forever once I have PS and Lightroom open, even after I've updated my memory it still lags... this stuff takes some serious horse power





Photogrammetry is even more intensive. You take multiple high resolution shots of an object from multiple angles, run them all through a program that generates a point cloud, then converts it all to hard geometry. Depending on your computer, it can take anywhere from 4 to 24 hours to process an object.

I'd try it out, but I don't have a good enough camera, and also it's scary.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Photogrammetry is even more intensive. You take multiple high resolution shots of an object from multiple angles, run them all through a program that generates a point cloud, then converts it all to hard geometry. Depending on your computer, it can take anywhere from 4 to 24 hours to process an object.
> 
> I'd try it out, but I don't have a good enough camera, and also it's scary.



And you can't use your computer the whole time I'm guessing? That takes dedication.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> And you can't use your computer the whole time I'm guessing? That takes dedication.




Well, you could, but it'd probably be a janky experience. 

The really cool people usually buy a headless machine to process their models.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> ...at least that's what I initially thought, then I broke my tooth. The money's going towards that instead.




Ouch!



Scepticalscribe said:


> However I will readily admit that I don't much care for smartphones, and am debating returning - eventually - to dumb phones in a post-covid world.




Sometimes it’s like I don’t even know you.  

I use my iPhone as a camera, and that has become its primary function. Everything else I do on my iPad, and as long as we’ve been in quarantine I barely touch the phone for anything else. Although it does come in handy for finishing text/messenger conversations on the phone while I’m doing something more important (like forums) on the iPad.

I will not be upgrading this year. But I am totally psyched for iOS 14. And the new iPad os - handwriting recognition! And the new watch os. And the new ATV os - picture in picture!


----------



## Yoused

My phone is a seven-year-old LG840 that is about the size of the original iPhone and is somewhat less capable. It is a phone, for voice and text. If I want more, I have an iPad and an iPad mini-4, but, out and about, I look at stuff, not screens.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it’s like I don’t even know you.




Sometimes, I don't even know myself. 

However, I still write (daily) with a fountain pen - my trusty Mont Blanc Meisterstuck, along with my increasingly aged Apple 11" MBA.

And, yes,......

Sigh.

Actually, here, in this comfort zone, I am running the risk of becoming far too relaxed. 

For, I broke one of my own Golden Rules on MR: Namely: Always Give The iPhone Sections A Very Wide Berth.......sometimes, the wild passions they give rise to are even more perfervid than those emanating from the oft condemned PRSI.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it’s like I don’t even know you.
> 
> I use my iPhone as a camera, and that has become its primary function. Everything else I do on my iPad, and as long as we’ve been in quarantine I barely touch the phone for anything else. Although it does come in handy for finishing text/messenger conversations on the phone while I’m doing something more important (like forums) on the iPad.
> 
> I will not be upgrading this year. But I am totally psyched for iOS 14. And the new iPad os - handwriting recognition! And the new watch os. And the new ATV os - picture in picture!



How's the site look on your iPad? I haven't tried it yet but it seems okay on the iPhone.


----------



## Renzatic

You said:


> My phone is a seven-year-old LG840 that is about the size of the original iPhone and is somewhat less capable. It is a phone, for voice and text. If I want more, I have an iPad and an iPad mini-4, but, out and about, I look at stuff, not screens.




If I ever find myself in dire cell phone straits, I can take at least some comfort in knowing that my ass old iPhone 4 still works.

I used it during the downtime after my iPhone 7 died, waiting for the SE to arrive. It wasn't exactly what I'd call speedy, but it still managed to chug along without complaint.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Flip phones?
> 
> Love them to bits, and would love to see them restored to favour and use.




Me too...  I had a plum-colored flip phone I totally loved,  it was an LG-CU515 in a plum color.


​


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> How's the site look on your iPad? I haven't tried it yet but it seems okay on the iPhone.



I use my iPad for _all_ my browsing (my current functioning computer is a G5 iMac). As sites go, it looks like a site. My other favorite board recently switched from vBulletin to Discourse and that has taken some getting used to – pageless scrolling is actually nice once you adapt to it. Overall, PoliticalGroove looks pretty nice.


----------



## Eric

You said:


> I use my iPad for _all_ my browsing (my current functioning computer is a G5 iMac). As sites go, it looks like a site. My other favorite board recently switched from vBulletin to Discourse and that has taken some getting used to – pageless scrolling is actually nice once you adapt to it. Overall, PoliticalGroove looks pretty nice.



From vB to Discord? Wow, it's just a chat platform basically, right? I mean no real threaded posts or that type of thing. That's a huge switch for a board like that.


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> From vB to Discord? Wow, it's just a chat platform basically, right? I mean no real threaded posts or that type of thing. That's a huge switch for a board like that.



No, not Discord, Discourse. It is another MB platform. I hate the "badges" BS, but it is otherwise pretty smooth, and extremely good at dropping you in the right place when you open a thread. example

oh, and you can put a poll in any post


----------



## Alli

First of all, there’s something very disconcertint about seeing “You posted in x thread.” No I didn’t. No, You did. Gahhh!



Eric said:


> How's the site look on your iPad? I haven't tried it yet but it seems okay on the iPhone.




Looks great. Better than the iPhone. Mostly I like that I can easily hit New Posts from anywhere.



lizkat said:


> Me too... I had a plum-colored flip phone I totally loved, it was an LG-CU515 in a plum color.




I remember when I got my red Treo Centro. Oh I loved that thing! Of course, the first thing I always do with a phone is put a case on it, so colour is largely irrelevant. But oh was it pretty!


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> I remember when I got my red Treo Centro. Oh I loved that thing! Of course, the first thing I always do with a phone is put a case on it, so colour is largely irrelevant. But oh was it pretty!




I've never once put a phone in a protective case. To me, it ruins the point of having a thin, lithe phone that's easy to carry in your pocket. Most I'll do is put a protective cover over the screen, then leave it be.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> I've never once put a phone in a protective case. To me, it ruins the point of having a thin, lithe phone that's easy to carry in your pocket. Most I'll do is put a protective cover over the screen, then leave it be.




I could never! Besides, they’re so slick they’d just jump out of my hand. I used to use something on my Treos that was like the stuff you stick to the bathtub to keep from slipping. I forget what they’re called now. It meant I didn’t need a case though.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I may just for no other reason than when I got my 11 Pro I went for the extra charge payment plan that allows you to upgrade early instead of waiting the traditional 2 years.

Also, before that I had a 7 Plus.  I thought with all the decreased bezel hype the Pro screen size would be at least the same size as the Plus.  I was disappointed to find out it is smaller.  So I would probably go for the Max.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I may just for no other reason than when I got my 11 Pro I went for the extra charge payment plan that allows you to upgrade early instead of waiting the traditional 2 years.
> 
> Also, before that I had a 7 Plus.  I thought with all the decreased bezel hype the Pro screen size would be at least the same size as the Plus.  I was disappointed to find out it is smaller.  So I would probably go for the Max.




I like the Max size.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> I like the Max size.




Sold!


----------



## Edd

I won’t be upgrading since I acquired an SE 2 this year. Really enjoy the new phone since I ran my iPhone 6 into the ground. Ive come to think 5 years is too long to run a phone if you’re a moderate to heavy user. Too much changes in that time.

I also have an iPad (2017) that’s going strong but the sound is out. I’ve troubleshot it down to basically needing a new iPad. Apparently, it’s too expensive to fix the issue since iPads have gotten cheaper. I’ll live with it for another year or so.

if the 12 has inscreen Touch ID that’ll be the next form factor I’ll buy. Face ID, I’m not excited about.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> ...However I will readily admit that I don't much care for smartphones, and am debating returning - eventually - to dumb phones in a post-covid world.



Burn the heretic!!!


----------



## yaxomoxay

I might, I have an X and it's starting to show some issues. I might upgrade, or I might just go for the 11, depending on the specs and costs.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Scepticalscribe said:


> Not I.
> 
> My current phone is the iPhone SE, - I like the size & form factor.
> 
> However I will readily admit that I don't much care for smartphones, and am debating returning - eventually - to dumb phones in a post-covid world.




I have been thinking about it for a while, but the [sad] reality is that I need a smartphone for work. I also like to take pictures and let's face it, top tier iPhones and Samsungs do it very well. Digital Minimalism is the key!


----------



## hulugu

I usually replace my phone every other generation, largely because by that point I've used the poor thing to death. (My 6S died a terrible death just off Carlsbad, Calif., and my 7S took a good hit after I endured a "whipper" climbing and was never the same.

I also prefer to jump to the "S" versions since the iPhone 4S, which I think was significantly better than the 4. I'm currently using the XS, which is by far my favorite phone since the 3GS. But, I was so impressed by the iPhone 11's camera, especially the low-light mode, that I might switch earlier than normal.


----------



## DT

I'm two generations behind, I usually do every other as well, but my X has been super solid.  Daughter has an 11 and Wife and 11 Pro, they both got upgraded from pre-X models so they got a great upgrade experience, and I figured since they were getting 11 models, I'd skip that and wait for the next iteration.

Even the "regular" 11 has a great camera, but the Pro model is fantastic, and the low light tech is fantastic (that's been my ongoing complaint with smartphone cameras, low light performance).

So I'm pretty confident I'll get a 12 and also go back to a larger form factor, so a 12 Pro Max, especially with the other Pro model creeping up in size, if I'm going to get a larger phone, I might as well GO BIG


----------



## SuperMatt

I am on the iPhone upgrade plan. I “downgraded” to the iPhone 11 instead of one of the highest-end models last year. I like having the latest model, but with cameras being the focus these days, and me not being much of a photographer, maybe I will downgrade to an SE on the upgrade program this time around... and then maybe keep it a few years. I am on my iPad much more these days, so the phone doesn’t get as much use. Maybe after the pandemic vaccine comes out, I will use the phone more.


----------



## DT

@Eric Looks great on my 12.9 IPP, browsing on it right now, I'm using iOS Chrome (and I'm set for an alternate theme)


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> @Eric Looks great on my 12.9 IPP, browsing on it right now, I'm using iOS Chrome (and I'm set for an alternate theme)
> 
> View attachment 84



Awesome! You're probably the only one besides me using that alternate theme but it's nice and light.


----------



## Lostngone

I am going to upgrade this year.
I have the XS Max and the battery is starting to show its age and my hope is the screens have improved in reference to heat management. The screen gets so dim it becomes almost unusable outdoors when the phone gets warm while playing games.
I do have the phone in an Apple battery case so that doesn’t really help the heat dissipation but I live in Alaska so it isn’t like it is 100 degrees out.


----------



## Eric

Lostngone said:


> I am going to upgrade this year.
> I have the XS Max and the battery is starting to show its age and my hope is the screens have improved in reference to heat management. The screen gets so dim it becomes almost unusable outdoors when the phone gets warm while playing games.
> I do have the phone in an Apple battery case so that doesn’t really help the heat dissipation but I live in Alaska so it isn’t like it is 100 degrees out.



The battery life with my XS Max was the only real problem (besides the tiny crack in the screen) that I had. I'll say the 11 lasts far longer, sometimes I forget to charge it and can go 2 days with normal use, the XS would only last until later afternoon before I was plugging it in.


----------



## Lostngone

Eric said:


> The battery life with my XS Max was the only real problem (besides the tiny crack in the screen) that I had. I'll say the 11 lasts far longer, sometimes I forget to charge it and can go 2 days with normal use, the XS would only last until later afternoon before I was plugging it in.




Other than the display self dimming when the phone gets warm that is really my only major complaint. I cannot fault the battery because I run it pretty hard. I have always kept it in a case and it has had a screen protector on it for most of its life so for being heavily used for almost two years it is in excellent shape. I could  use the phone for another year without major issues.

My battery health is down to 87%. I play Ingress, Pokemon Go and Cheapshot with the  Apple battery case. I still get okay run time as long as I am by a charger(s) for an hour or so every day. I have found with two good chargers and charge cables if I pull the phone out of the case and charge the battery case and the phone separately that works the best. Neither get to 100% but with what is in the battery case and phone after that short charge window I usually get the phone to 100% after I put the phone back in its case and it discharges into the phone. I am sure if I wasn’t so demanding with the battery and cycle charged the battery properly it would still be in the mid 90s as far as health goes.
This is the second battery case however the first one I got replaced under warranty because of that issues they were having with them awhile ago.


----------



## SuperMatt

Apple just emailed me that it's time to upgrade.... um, I think I'll wait a month!


----------



## Renzatic

SuperMatt said:


> ...maybe I will downgrade to an SE on the upgrade program this time around... and then maybe keep it a few years.




The only reason why I could see opting for one of the mainline iPhones over the SE is because you want the larger screen. For everything else, the SE performs just fine. It's not overly fanciful in presentation, but it's smooth, speedy, and gets the job done.


----------



## JBaby

My Mom still has the X. She’ll get the 12 this year. But I home we can swap the SIMs on T-Mobile like we did when we had AT&T. She doesn’t care about having the latest device. Hopefully she can get my 11 Pro.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> My Mom still has the X. She’ll get the 12 this year. But I home we can swap the SIMs on T-Mobile like we did when we had AT&T. She doesn’t care about having the latest device. Hopefully she can get my 11 Pro.



Sounds like my wife, sometimes I'll use her upgrade.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Sounds like my wife, sometimes I'll use her upgrade.




Back in the day I upgraded every time. I started with the 3G. Six months later I had my Mom get the 3GS when it debuted. And we just alternated every year until the iPhone 7. I didn’t want that phone. We switched to T-Mobile when the X debuted and we each got one. I didn’t upgrade until the 11 Pro. We are on the old people plan and we love it. We pay $60 for unlimited everything. Total bill is $70 because Mom got a cellular S5 for Christmas. That was back in the time when we all thought we’d get to go outside when the weather was good again. Mom loves to go power walking. And she wanted to leave her phone behind. We was also going to start taking yoga classes. Rona has ruined everything. She’s excited for Fitness+ though.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Back in the day I upgraded every time. I started with the 3G. Six months later I had my Mom get the 3GS when it debuted. And we just alternated every year until the iPhone 7. I didn’t want that phone. We switched to T-Mobile when the X debuted and we each got one. I didn’t upgrade until the 11 Pro. We are on the old people plan and we love it. We pay $60 for unlimited everything. Total bill is $70 because Mom got a cellular S5 for Christmas. That was back in the time when we all thought we’d get to go outside when the weather was good again. Mom loves to go power walking. And she wanted to leave her phone behind. We was also going to start taking yoga classes. Rona has ruined everything. She’s excited for Fitness+ though.




If reception on T-Mo here were better, I would totally switch for that price. Then again, we wind up with 4 devices (including my watch and iPad), get unlimited everything and HBO for less than $200/month.

I had been walking every morning until the weather turned hot. I’ve now gained the Corona ten. Fitness+ can’t debut soon enough. I will be doing Yoga with that.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> If reception on T-Mo here were better, I would totally switch for that price. Then again, we wind up with 4 devices (including my watch and iPad), get unlimited everything and HBO for less than $200/month.
> 
> I had been walking every morning until the weather turned hot. I’ve now gained the Corona ten. Fitness+ can’t debut soon enough. I will be doing Yoga with that.




We are kind of on the edge with T-Mobile. But it works and they are doing expansions far faster than AT&T ever did. Sometimes it’s spotty but not enough for us to care. You’re still doing good price wise. We don’t qualify for any of streaming deals. But we do get T-Mobile Tuesdays. This week I got a free 6 month subscription to Quibi. Two years ago Tmo Tuesday gave a free year of Pandora Premium. We are lucky it’s just the two of us because the 55+ plan can only have two voice lines on it. But you can add watches and iPads because those are just data. I worried with I got the iPad Pro I’d miss cellular but almost everywhere I went had WiFi. And when there wasn’t WiFi I could tether. I’ll never forgive AT&T for blocking tethering from OG iPhone people. 

It’s been way too hot for walking here too, but before it was too hot she still could go often. Too many people wouldn’t practice social distancing. Kansas is a hot, hot mess.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> It’s been way too hot for walking here too, but before it was too hot she still could go often. Too many people wouldn’t practice social distancing. Kansas is a hot, hot mess.




Now there’s a double entendre if ever there was one!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JBaby said:


> My Mom still has the X. She’ll get the 12 this year. But I home we can swap the SIMs on T-Mobile like we did when we had AT&T. She doesn’t care about having the latest device. Hopefully she can get my 11 Pro.




When the 11 came out I forced my parents to upgrade their iPhone with me and get a 128G drive.  I was tired of troubleshooting their problems that were largely do to different older models and small drives.  Has pretty much been smooth sailing ever since.  

Another problem has been minimum RAM on their Macs if you want to take advantage of the whole ecosystem and keep it current.  At least 3 times I ran into the scenario of them wanting to take advantage of an iCloud feature between their iPhone, iPad, and Mac but the Mac needed to be on the current OS only to find out the Mac didn't have enough RAM to install it.  FUCK!


----------



## JBaby

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> When the 11 came out I forced my parents to upgrade their iPhone with me and get a 128G drive. I was tired of troubleshooting their problems that were largely do to different older models and small drives. Has pretty much been smooth sailing ever since.
> 
> Another problem has been minimum RAM on their Macs if you want to take advantage of the whole ecosystem and keep it current. At least 3 times I ran into the scenario of them wanting to take advantage of an iCloud feature between their iPhone, iPad, and Mac but the Mac needed to be on the current OS only to find out the Mac didn't have enough RAM to install it. FUCK!




I always recommend getting the most RAM and storage you can afford. And if someone wants an iMac I always tell them to get the 27” so they can replace the RAM themselves.  RAM is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JBaby said:


> I always recommend getting the most RAM and storage you can afford. And if someone wants an iMac I always tell them to get the 27” so they can replace the RAM themselves.  RAM is ridiculously expensive.




Agreed.  I got a 27" iMac with minimum RAM and upgraded it to 64G myself for less than half of what Apple would have charged with that configuration.


----------



## Mark

i won't be upgrading.
although it is certainly tempting...

i still have a great iPhone 6s. (the Poll only has a not upgrading - iPhone 6, but i clicked it anyway...)

i replaced the battery in my 6s three times now. the last time just a month ago, when i made the decision to not upgrade.
its like new now.

soooo, im really looking forward to 2021 September !

to be able to have:

-  the 5.4" smallest iPhone
-  Touch ID either under/in display or integrated into side button
-  no notch

that's all i need to have in 2021. pls pls no notch. 

if at all possible, since i really want to avoid a 60 Hz OLED, i hope that there is a 120 Hz in the smallest size iPhone next year.


----------



## Alli

niji said:


> that's all i need to have in 2021. pls pls no notch.




After a day, you forget the notch is there. Of course, the smaller the phone the more noticeable the notch may be. YMMV.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> After a day, you forget the notch is there. Of course, the smaller the phone the more noticeable the notch may be. YMMV.



This. I never even notice it.


----------



## JBaby

Same. I’ve this is my 2nd notch iPhone and I haven’t noticed the notch since getting my X. It didn’t even take me a day to get over it. Getting used to not having a home button took longer.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> Same. I’ve this is my 2nd notch iPhone and I haven’t noticed the notch since getting my X. It didn’t even take me a day to get over it. Getting used to not having a home button took longer.



They made a really big deal over this early on but as soon as people started using the new iPhone it turned out to be much ado about nothing.


----------



## lizkat

I have a second SE purchased as an apple refurb not that long ago,  so I'm keeping that as my cellphone and my trusty XR as a too hefty for a phone but still beloved "narrow mini iPad".    So they'll have to tempt me some other year for a phone upgrade, I'm set.  

My next hardware upgrade will be replacement of my 10.5" iPad Pro and I don't demand enough of that to justify a bump on that either at this time.


----------



## Eric

It's official, I still see no compelling reason to make the move from my 11.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> It's official, I still see no compelling reason to make the move from my 11.



Same.


----------



## SuperMatt

ericgtr12 said:


> It's official, I still see no compelling reason to make the move from my 11.




But there's a blue one!


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> But there's a blue one!




Heh, something like that justified my acquisition of a green 5C back in the day.  Loved that thing so I'm not sorry..   but it was the one time I bothered to go over to an AT&T store and check out the color in person before ordering online through Apple.   The silky feel of it and the sturdy steel frame won the thing some bonus points.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

BREAKING NEWS: Apple Showcases Why They Shouldn't Be Releasing a New iPhone Annually and Why You Shouldn't Buy a New One.  

I feel like Apple is so reverting back to the days before Jobs had to come back and save them, too many options and not enough compelling reasons to go for any of them.  It's an embarrassment.  

Having said that, I will probably be doing a hate upgrade because when I got my 11 Pro I went with the payment plan that costs more to upgrade early.  If I don't upgrade early then I just wasted that extra money.  Also going from a 7+ I incorrectly assumed that the 11 Pro with the smaller bezel would come out to roughly the same large size as the +.  It does not and is noticeably smaller and also missing the portrait view modes available on the +.  Why?  Only fucking Apple knows.  So I will upgrade to a Max and NOT go with the option to upgrade early this time.


----------



## SuperMatt

I have the iPhone upgrade program. Last year I “downgraded” to the regular iPhone 11 which has been good for me and saved me a few bucks a month. This time, I could just keep the 11 and then be out of the program... or get one of the new models. I haven‘t decided yet, but I do like the blue iPhone 12 pro!


----------



## JayMysteri0

I myself have an XR that I paid outright, so when people start bugging me about XMas I might be asking to chip in for a new phone.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> But there's a blue one!



Oh, well shit okay then... my avatar speaks for itself here.


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> But there's a blue one!



Kinda like the blue!  

We're upgrading from a couple of 8+ to the 12 Pro after deciding that the 12 Pro Max would be too large. Especially with me probably getting an iPad Air soon (my 2nd Gen iPad Mini is on it's last legs).


----------



## Eric

ronntaylor said:


> Kinda like the blue!
> 
> We're upgrading from a couple of 8+ to the 12 Pro after deciding that the 12 Pro Max would be too large. Especially with me probably getting an iPad Air soon (my 2nd Gen iPad Mini is on it's last legs).



Now this is a sensible jump IMO, it's a difference you'll surely notice as opposed to going from the previous generation which is typically negligible.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we usually upgrade because we pay in installments so its nota big deal. but last year we battled att because they lost one phone =we mailed back and screwed up on the other and we had to fight for months and spend countless hours on the phone only for the process to start over cause someone goofed up. we ripped them new ones over and over. finally got someone in customer loyalty and they took care of it but it took a week to get refunded for all we paid them. no more mailing a phone back to att even one of the reps we talked to had a lost phone.


----------



## Alli

I got the really pretty green 11 Pro Max. I think. I immediately put my phone in a case and only take it out to change cases. So the color is pretty much a moot issue.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I got the really pretty green 11 Pro Max. I think. I immediately put my phone in a case and only take it out to change cases. So the color is pretty much a moot issue.



^ This. I have never cared about the color one way or the other for this exact same reason. In fact, I couldn't even tell you what color mine is right now without looking. The beauty of this is you're not married to it and can just get whatever color is available at the time.


----------



## Mark

thought it would be nice to revive Jonathan Mann's lyrics to stretch-apply to the iPhone 12 in a new home of PoliticalGroove.

"if you don't want an iPhone...dont buy it"

loved his daily gems...


----------



## iLunar

I've been doing the iPhone Upgrade Program for a while now, and it works out well. I got my pre-approval done for the iPhone 12 Pro pacific blue. Excited for the camera as I'm a total photo nerd. And as cheesy as the naming sounds, Apple Pro Raw's tech is really fascinating. The magsafe accessories also look cool, but I'll likely wait till third party options arrive.

I think the biggest upgrade this year is to the middle-model, not the pro-models. iPhone 12 is a really amazing phone for it's price point considering 5G and A14 chip. The new colors are nice, especially the blue.

I'm intrigued by the iPhone 12 mini, and I'm curious to see how it does. Everyone always says there's a huge demand for small, powerful phones, so I wonder if that's true. It reminds me of the 5c a bit.


----------



## SuperMatt

iLunar said:


> I've been doing the iPhone Upgrade Program for a while now, and it works out well. I got my pre-approval done for the iPhone 12 Pro pacific blue. Excited for the camera as I'm a total photo nerd. And as cheesy as the naming sounds, Apple Pro Raw's tech is really fascinating. The magsafe accessories also look cool, but I'll likely wait till third party options arrive.
> 
> I think the biggest upgrade this year is to the middle-model, not the pro-models. iPhone 12 is a really amazing phone for it's price point considering 5G and A14 chip. The new colors are nice, especially the blue.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the iPhone 12 mini, and I'm curious to see how it does. Everyone always says there's a huge demand for small, powerful phones, so I wonder if that's true. It reminds me of the 5c a bit.




Did you get pro or pro max? I couldn’t tell if the pro max camera was that much better Than the pro?


----------



## iLunar

SuperMatt said:


> Did you get pro or pro max? I couldn’t tell if the pro max camera was that much better Than the pro?




I got the pro, not the pro max. The pro max has slightly better telephoto capabilities and a bit wider focal length, and I believe better stabilization. I went with the pro because the pro max is just too large and unwieldy for active use (at least for me).


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Got an email from Apple announcing the iPhone 12 mini and the iPhone 12.  I assume in the next couple weeks I'll get an email announcing the iPhone 12 Pro and the iPhone 12 Pro Max.  Why, fuck, why?  I miss Steve and his "Here's one (or maybe 2) iPhones.  If you don't like that, go fuck yourself and get an Android monstrosity phone." announcement.  It's all just Cook trying to make maximum profit off leftover components.  I have no reason to abandon Apple but their glory days of justified evaluation are over and Cook has no interest in correcting the ship.  None.


----------



## JBaby

I’m getting the 12 Pro in Graphite on my Mom’s upgrade. Does T-Mo allow SIM swapping or will I have to call? This is the first time she’s upgrading. She’s getting my 11 Pro. I’m excited. I want the MagSafe Wallet in black. She wants one too. I can’t wait for 3rd parties to make MagSafe cases so she can get one too.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I'm sticking with my iPhone XS Max. I think each new iPhone brings less and less return on your investment compared to your last model. I used to be on a 2 year cycle, but have decided a 3 (or maybe even a 4) year cycle will earn me extra brownie points at home. Plus I bought my first Apple watch last month, so there is that.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> I'm sticking with my iPhone XS Max. I think each new iPhone brings less and less return on your investment compared to your last model. I used to be on a 2 year cycle, but have decided a 3 (or maybe even a 4) year cycle will earn me extra brownie points at home. Plus I bought my first Apple watch last month, so there is that.



Hey AFB! Welcome to our little home away from home.


----------



## ronntaylor

JBaby said:


> I’m getting the 12 Pro in Graphite on my Mom’s upgrade. Does T-Mo allow SIM swapping or will I have to call? This is the first time she’s upgrading. She’s getting my 11 Pro. I’m excited. I want the MagSafe Wallet in black. She wants one too. I can’t wait for 3rd parties to make MagSafe cases so she can get one too.



We're getting a 12 Pro Graphite & Pacific Blue. IIRC, T-Mobile allows SIM swapping. Although we buy our phones outright, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## JBaby

ronntaylor said:


> We're getting a 12 Pro Graphite & Pacific Blue. IIRC, T-Mobile allows SIM swapping. Although we buy our phones outright, so your mileage may vary.




Cool! And thanks. She’ll buy it outright so my mind is at ease!


----------



## Clix Pix

For the first time in many years I will not be buying a new iPhone.   I've got the 11 Pro, which I love, and while I do use it from time to time for taking photos, most of the time I much prefer to use a "real" camera and since back in November 2019 I bought a new Sony A7R IV and three lenses, I've been putting discretionary income into purchasing more lenses as the need (desire) arises.   I mentally added up the costs of an iPhone 12, plus accessories, plus AppleCare, plus a new iPad, which I have typically bought each year or so, and a new Apple Watch (mine is Series 3), and thought, "y'know, that money could buy me a couple new lenses!"  So that's this year's plan and strategy.  Next year will probably be an Apple year again, as I'll be about ready for new stuff then.

Now I've just got to stay out of the Apple store, as that Pacific Blue iPhone 12 Pro  is mighty pretty....


----------



## hulugu

Clix Pix said:


> For the first time in many years I will not be buying a new iPhone.   I've got the 11 Pro, which I love, and while I do use it from time to time for taking photos, most of the time I much prefer to use a "real" camera and since back in November 2019 I bought a new Sony A7R IV and three lenses, I've been putting discretionary income into purchasing more lenses as the need (desire) arises.   I mentally added up the costs of an iPhone 12, plus accessories, plus AppleCare, plus a new iPad, which I have typically bought each year or so, and a new Apple Watch (mine is Series 3), and thought, "y'know, that money could buy me a couple new lenses!"  So that's this year's plan and strategy.  Next year will probably be an Apple year again, as I'll be about ready for new stuff then.
> 
> Now I've just got to stay out of the Apple store, as that Pacific Blue iPhone 12 Pro  is mighty pretty....




I keep vaciliating between loving the ease of an iPhone as a camera, and being frustrated with it compared to my DSLRs. I get that it's not a DSLR, and it's way easier to schlep around, but cameras are just so good. I've got a Nikon Z7 from work as test run, and I really like it. 

That said, I'll buy a new iPhone when my XS breaks. I'm not sure I like the aesthetics of the iPhone 12 because it reminds me of the 4S, which I never liked as much as the 3G.

And, I have to say, I don't really like the Apple Watch. I keep looking at them, and there's some things I really like, but I just can't justify them. I wear Sunnto watch regularly, that has a compass, altimeter, etc. and if I needed to replace this, I'd probably buy one of Garmin's.


----------



## Alli

I have pretty much updated my phone every year because of the camera. This year’s update wasn’t enough in the camera department for me.

Once upon a time I also walked around with a camera bag and lenses. I never had the right lens with me when I needed it, and never had the camera out at the right time. My photos may not be as good as they could be if I’d used a DSLR, but they exist. I’m always amused by my husband, who will race inside to get his rig to take a photo of some animal activity in the yard, only to discover that it’s stopped by the time he finishes setting up.


----------



## JBaby

I’ve never been a picture person. The camera means absolutely not thing to me. I suspect that has everything to do with my Mom growing up in a area that always flooded. There is only one picture left of her as a child. The rest were destroyed. So buy the time she was an adult pictures were a held no value to her. She always got got our portraits done. I can still remember when that took place at Walmart. And she always bought our school pictures, but she never took pictures of us. We never had a Polaroid. It never occurs to me to take a pic of something until it’s too late. My camera roll is full of screenshots instead of pics. 

This year I will play with all camera functions in memory of a friend who died of cancer over a year ago. She was the only person to ever play with the camera whenever I got a new phone. I still have the slow-mo video she shot when that debuted on the iPhone. It’s the only slow-mo video that’s ever been shot on any of my phones. I do shot more video though. I like taking video more than taking pics though. 

I can’t imagine going back to real cameras though. I only had one for my all of my digital photography classes. Does anyone remember when Casio made Exilim digital cameras and they had a dock. I loved that thing! I stopped using it the moment I got an iPhone 3G. I didn’t care that the pics were worse. I believed the the best camera was the one you had with you.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> I’ve never been a picture person. The camera means absolutely not thing to me. I suspect that has everything to do with my Mom growing up in a area that always flooded. There is only one picture left of her as a child. The rest were destroyed. So buy the time she was an adult pictures were a held no value to her. She always got got our portraits done. I can still remember when that took place at Walmart. And she always bought our school pictures, but she never took pictures of us. We never had a Polaroid. It never occurs to me to take a pic of something until it’s too late. My camera roll is full of screenshots instead of pics.
> 
> This year I will play with all camera functions in memory of a friend who died of cancer over a year ago. She was the only person to ever play with the camera whenever I got a new phone. I still have the slow-mo video she shot when that debuted on the iPhone. It’s the only slow-mo video that’s ever been shot on any of my phones. I do shot more video though. I like taking video more than taking pics though.
> 
> I can’t imagine going back to real cameras though. I only had one for my all of my digital photography classes. Does anyone remember when Casio made Exilim digital cameras and they had a dock. I loved that thing! I stopped using it the moment I got an iPhone 3G. I didn’t care that the pics were worse. I believed the the best camera was the one you had with you.



That's sad that they call got destroyed but I'm sure the memory lives on. I agree that the best camera is the one you have on you and I use my iPhone to snap photos of receipts and anything else I want to document. 

However, when it comes to photography I have a real DSLR and that's all I ever use when I want photographs of something and while they are constantly improving the iPhone, nothing they can do will replace a real DSLR sensor, a real lens, etc. so I will never base my purchase on the camera.


----------



## DT

Our phones are our primary communication (we don't have a landline) and information devices, you know, the usual: email, messages, calendar, reminders, notes (grocery lists!) - internet browsing for news, to look up numbers, locations - the latter also for maps/directions/nav.  Also my main source of audio entertainment in the cars (music and podcasts) via Car Play.

And they've also become a huge value for us for capturing our life goings-on  So yes, we take a ton of photos (there's ~30,000 in just my iCloud photo repo ...), and a decent number of videos.  A phone is as much as I want to carry at a theme park, on a bike ride, over at the beach, in my car, etc.

The performance improvements haven't really been a thing since we don't game, or do much processor intensive type tasks, but some of those (especially the dedicated ML silicon) are directly tied into photo processing for things like low light, so I welcome them where they're a major impact on the camera.

I generally do every other year, unless the wife has upgraded, as long as we have one phone/camera that's pretty current.

Last year for Xmas I got the little G an IP11 (it was her first non-hand-me-down device with an actual phone number), the wife an IP11Pro.  The 11Pro just does an amazing job with photographs, the low light is pretty magical, just better all around, the multi-lens system works fantastically well.

I wound up skipping my every-other upgrade since that was last year, and at that point, I figured I'd wait vs. just getting the same.  So I'm still using an X (not an XS ...).  It works very well, but clearly, three generations of camera improvements are significant.

So here I am, ready to buy a 12, specifically, a 12 Pro Max.  I'm not specifically getting the larger phone for a larger phone, but more for the improvements in the camera systems, and the secondary perk of it having a larger battery.  I did the same back at the 6/6S release, went with the Plus to get the OIS for the camera.

I've got to say, I have enjoyed the size of the X, the display/information density/portability ratio is very good, so I am just a __touch__ inclined to avoid the larger, but I know I'll regret having the slightly inferior camera tech/specs, even if I have to carry a backpack just for a phone


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> That's sad that they call got destroyed but I'm sure the memory lives on. I agree that the best camera is the one you have on you and I use my iPhone to snap photos of receipts and anything else I want to document.
> 
> However, when it comes to photography I have a real DSLR and that's all I ever use when I want photographs of something and while they are constantly improving the iPhone, nothing they can do will replace a real DSLR sensor, a real lens, etc. so I will never base my purchase on the camera.




I totally get that. For photo people it’s totally understandable. I just hate unitaskers. I know it does video too but I still think of it as a unitasker. I only have one unitasker in my life these days and that’s my Kindle. I only have it so I can easily bypass the DRM on my books. The easiest way is to have an eInk Kindle. That’s something else I got from my friend who died. I loved her Kindle so much I got the new 2019 Basic Kindle. I have every ebook I’ve ever bought with the exception of 7. Back when eReader.com was named Peanut Press! Remember that [mention]Alli [/mention] ? Blast from the past!


----------



## Clix Pix

I love my iPhone 11 Pro and the photos it can produce, and it's terrific to be able to see something interesting when I am out-and-about and simply pull out the iPhone and take a shot or two.  However, there are simply things which cannot be done with a cell phone camera, and that is why I have a mirrorless full-frame camera now and lenses of varying capabilities so that when I set out to take a stroll around my neighborhood (I live on a small lake) and I see Alfred, the Great Blue Heron catching a fish for lunch, I can get the shots, even when he's out in the middle of the lake.  On the home front, on a rainy day I can pull together something on the dining table and put the 90mm macro lens on my camera and have some fun exploring whatever the subject is that I've set up.  The other day I had an idea that I wanted to try, so I quickly set up stuff and then grabbed the iPhone 11 to do a few test shots to see if the idea would work.  I didn't use the iPhone for the final results, though, because the backdrop as well as the subject itself was highly reflective and would've shown me holding the iPhone as I was making the exposure, and that is not what I had in mind!  Instead, I did at least determine that the idea was feasible, and then pulled out the macro lens and went to work....  Actually if one were to look very closely at the final image, they'd see a black blob which is the camera, camera lens and somewhere behind it,  there is moi......


----------



## ronntaylor

After reviewing several comparisons on different Apple-centric sites, we decided to wait and get the 12 Pro Max. It's just a tad taller than our current 8 Plus with a bunch of better tech. I thought it was much larger, but realized now that the borders on the 8+ are huge. It will take some getting use to FaceID and the notch, but don't think it will be too much of a problem.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> After reviewing several comparisons on different Apple-centric sites, we decided to wait and get the 12 Pro Max. It's just a tad taller than our current 8 Plus with a bunch of better tech. I thought it was much larger, but realized now that the borders on the 8+ are huge. It will take some getting use to FaceID and the notch, but don't think it will be too much of a problem.



By day 2 you’ll forget the notch exists.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> By day 2 you’ll forget the notch exists.



^ This. Never even noticed it TBH.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ronntaylor said:


> After reviewing several comparisons on different Apple-centric sites, we decided to wait and get the 12 Pro Max. It's just a tad taller than our current 8 Plus with a bunch of better tech. I thought it was much larger, but realized now that the borders on the 8+ are huge. It will take some getting use to FaceID and the notch, but don't think it will be too much of a problem.



Face ID was a game changer. Well until masks became a thing. Now I'm in the store staring at the screen wondering why it needs a passcode!


----------



## SuperMatt

Woke up a few minutes late - shipping date is Nov 6 for the pacific blue one. Seems like some models you can get Oct 23 still - like a regular iPhone 12 in black - which I think looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Clix Pix

I love Face ID -- and yep, yesterday had the same experience of staring at the iPhone wondering why I had to all of a sudden put in my passcode.  Duh, yeah, I was wearing a mask.....!!!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I love Face ID -- and yep, yesterday had the same experience of staring at the iPhone wondering why I had to all of a sudden put in my passcode.  Duh, yeah, I was wearing a mask.....!!!



Another good reason to just stay home.


----------



## Clix Pix

I swear, though, the more I stay home, when I do venture out it feels more and more uncomfortable -- almost  scary, which I know on an intellectual level is simply ridiculous!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I swear, though, the more I stay home, when I do venture out it feels more and more uncomfortable -- almost  scary, which I know on an intellectual level is simply ridiculous!



I have socialized 4 times since last March. One of those times was to go visit school. I haven’t eaten *IN* a restaurant in all that time although I’ve eaten at outdoor venues 3 times.The idea of going back to the way things were seems weird.


----------



## Clix Pix

I haven't eaten in a restaurant since before March.....actually cannot even remember just when it was.  Maybe around the Christmas holidays of 2019?   Haven't eaten in a restaurant outdoors yet at all this year.   Have had take-out Pizza delivered to my home once in all this time,  but just haven't gotten around to doing that again. 

The last time I saw one of my good friends was in March;  everyone else (most live out of my immediate area) has only been a connection through email, texting or phone calls since then.  I do see my neighbors here from time-to-time since I'm in a condominium complex, and a couple of us have been able to upon occasion take the time to stand outside and just gab away, starved for human connection.  Used to be we'd just say "hi!" and wave while coming-or going from the parking lot.  Living alone, I haven't hugged anyone in such a long time I've probably forgotten how....

Most of the time this doesn't bother me, as I manage to keep myself busy with stuff around home and also photography, but when I do venture to the world beyond my immediate neighborhood and surroundings, I quickly become acutely aware of it all.....


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> I haven't eaten in a restaurant since before March.....actually cannot even remember just when it was.  Maybe around the Christmas holidays of 2019?   Haven't eaten in a restaurant outdoors yet at all this year.   Have had take-out Pizza delivered to my home once in all this time,  but just haven't gotten around to doing that again.
> 
> The last time I saw one of my good friends was in March;  everyone else (most live out of my immediate area) has only been a connection through email, texting or phone calls since then.  I do see my neighbors here from time-to-time since I'm in a condominium complex, and a couple of us have been able to upon occasion take the time to stand outside and just gab away, starved for human connection.  Used to be we'd just say "hi!" and wave while coming-or going from the parking lot.  Living alone, I haven't hugged anyone in such a long time I've probably forgotten how....
> 
> Most of the time this doesn't bother me, as I manage to keep myself busy with stuff around home and also photography, but when I do venture to the world beyond my immediate neighborhood and surroundings, I quickly become acutely aware of it all.....



You've described my life perfectly here, too. The last time we actually went out for food was probably around the same time, late last year or maybe early this year but it's been a long time. The only takeout we've had is the rotisserie chicken from Costco, otherwise we have been cooking for ourselves this entire time. 

We'll shop but only during early morning hours on weekdays when it's less busy but if/when cases are on the rise we use Instacart just to be on the safe side. One thing I'll say I miss the most is a mocha from Starbucks, we just won't take the risk, even at drive-throughs.


----------



## Clix Pix

Even though I am a "senior citizen" and presumably considered at higher risk than younger people, I still do my own grocery shopping rather than having a delivery service, since particularly early-on all the services around here were booked weeks in advance and it is still difficult to arrange deliveries within a reasonable time frame..  Easier to just go over to the grocery store near my home, appropriately masked (and in the beginning, gloved, too) and pick what I need and want for myself and bring it home, wipe it down, quarantine it if I have any doubts and that's that.   First thing after I walk back into the house is to thoroughly wash my hands, and then after I've dealt with putting the purchases away, washing my hands again.... 

At this point, I figure that I am taking all the reasonable precautions and doing what I can do to take care of myself -- no one else in the household here  to worry about --  and I am what I consider to be fairly healthy, so if in spite of everything I am doing to try and prevent it, the darned COVID-19 finds and catches me anyway, well, so be it.....


----------



## ronntaylor

Can't remember the last time I ate in a restaurant. Probably Seattle in January during a conference. I don't count the times I ate the local pizzeria before the SIP orders because I usually sat at my isolated table that they allowed me to use since I was a regular. Never liked eating outdoors, especially in NYC, so haven't even entertained that.

We have a mixture of going grocery shopping and deliveries from a few options. The one thing I don't complain about is washing hands as we were pretty obsessed about it before COVID-19. Just a little more now. My mother in-law has OCD, so she's already super vigilant about cleaning and living in a mostly Asian household, we leave our shoes at the front door. We even use different flip-flops depending on what part of the house we're in e.g. laundry room, garage, side office).

I was a bit reluctant about getting a new phone without testing it out in person. But guess we'll be up early November 6 to get a couple of Pro Max via pre-order.


----------



## Clix Pix

When they arrive,  open the boxes with the new phones, wipe the devices  down carefully after you've removed them from the boxes and taken off all the protective wrappings,,,, that should be a good start!   Then simply enjoy.....


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I haven't eaten in a restaurant since before March.....actually cannot even remember just when it was.  Maybe around the Christmas holidays of 2019?   Haven't eaten in a restaurant outdoors yet at all this year.   Have had take-out Pizza delivered to my home once in all this time,  but just haven't gotten around to doing that again.
> 
> The last time I saw one of my good friends was in March;  everyone else (most live out of my immediate area) has only been a connection through email, texting or phone calls since then.  I do see my neighbors here from time-to-time since I'm in a condominium complex, and a couple of us have been able to upon occasion take the time to stand outside and just gab away, starved for human connection.  Used to be we'd just say "hi!" and wave while coming-or going from the parking lot.  Living alone, I haven't hugged anyone in such a long time I've probably forgotten how....
> 
> Most of the time this doesn't bother me, as I manage to keep myself busy with stuff around home and also photography, but when I do venture to the world beyond my immediate neighborhood and surroundings, I quickly become acutely aware of it all.....



Not that we were ever the social kind, we have eaten out weekly with the same couple since before we were married. I’ve missed them more than anything because for the last 5 years or so our day to go out has been Friday, so it’s been a good marker for the week. Now we’re all retired and every day may as well be Friday. 

It was lovely getting together with them for breakfast this morning and sitting outside in the chilly morning air. We all wore our masks in the car. They are still getting out more than us despite one being almost 80 and the other being severely immune compromised and on lots of med for it. I’m just not that brave.

I admire you along with my children, both of whom live alone. Although, none of you seem the worse off for it.


----------



## Clix Pix

Living alone has both advantages and disadvantages.  I like my privacy and the ability to put something down somewhere and know that when later I need it, the item will be exactly where I put it.  I like being able to do things as they strike me, so if I'm suddenly in the mood to do a laundry, that happens, or if I go a few more days than usual before starting the washer going, that's fine, too.   Meals are prepared and consumed alone,  and I usually have a book or magazine at hand, but I do miss having someone with whom to chat while eating...   That's one of the things I do miss about not getting together with friends and going out to eat somewhere. 

I also miss having someone around to help me carry heavy things, hang pictures on the wall, fix minor little things that go wrong, etc., etc.  I also miss having someone with whom to bat ideas around, discuss potential plans for the future, all that kind of thing....

Oh, and since this IS the iPhone 12 thread, I'll miss getting together with my "Apple buddy" this year to go and stand in line at the Apple store to get new iPhones.  We had done that for several years and it was so much fun.   One year we actually spent the night in the mall!  We went over the night before the official launch to check out the scene, and there were already people in line.  We looked at each other and promptly decided right then and there to get in line.  When it came time for the mall to close for the night, we expected that we'd all be chased outdoors, but surprisingly, they let us stay where we were in the halls of the mall and  simply locked the doors so that no one else could enter.   It was a fun night!  Didn't get much sleep, of course, and it was noisy because in an adjacent section of the mall they were doing some sort of remodeling.   Thankfully we had come over to the mall in my friend's SUV, and as it happened he had a couple of camp chairs still in the vehicle from a recent camping trip with his son, so he went out to the car and brought those in for us so we were not just sitting on the hard, cold floor.  That was a night to remember....  About 150 of us spending the night at Tyson's Center Mall!


----------



## Edd

I bought an SE 2 this year so not in the market for the 12. If I was, though, the lack of Touch ID would make me hesitate.


----------



## lizkat

Edd70 said:


> I bought an SE 2 this year so not in the market for the 12. If I was, though, the lack of Touch ID would make me hesitate.




I like the touch ID too but winter weather and my failure to glove up for trips to the mailbox eventually make my fingerprints "go bad" on my SE.  So I started appreciating my otherwise too-hefty XR more for that reason last year.

During covid though,  if I had to be out and about more,  I can see where Touch ID would be more convenient unless Face ID could get used to the masked-woman effect I'd be presenting.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> I like the touch ID too but winter weather and my failure to glove up for trips to the mailbox eventually make my fingerprints "go bad" on my SE.  So I started appreciating my otherwise too-hefty XR more for that reason last year.
> 
> During covid though,  if I had to be out and about more,  I can see where Touch ID would be more convenient unless Face ID could get used to the masked-woman effect I'd be presenting.



I have the same problem, I was finally able to make it work consistently by using the bottom half of my finger tip. I am a consultant and have to work with several secure clients and many require fingerprinting with their background checks (one would think they could all use the same secure database but I digress) and they always struggle with mine, I often get called back to re-scan. 

It's gotten to the point that if I know I have to two it I'll moisturize 5 or 6 times a day up until that time. Face ID is a much better solution for me. It's the same for the iPhone so I ended up using the passcode more than my fingerprint.


----------



## iMi

Here's how it went for me... 

Saturday - Not upgrading. 
Sunday - Not upgrading. 
Monday - Not upgrading.
Tuesday 12:00PM CST - Ok, let's just take a look...
Tuesday 12:01PM CST - Hmm, maybe I should upgrade...

1.238 seconds after pre-orders opened...


----------



## Eric

iMi said:


> Here's how it went for me...
> 
> Saturday - Not upgrading.
> Sunday - Not upgrading.
> Monday - Not upgrading.
> Tuesday 12:00PM CST - Ok, let's just take a look...
> Tuesday 12:01PM CST - Hmm, maybe I should upgrade...
> 
> 1.238 seconds after pre-orders opened...
> View attachment 859



^ This. Way more times than I care to admit to.


----------



## Clix Pix

Me, too!!!!!   After a couple of years friends very quickly would begin laughing when each time I'd say, "oh THIS year I'm not buying the new Apple [name the product] and they'd nod knowingly.  Mmmhmm.  Riiiight......  When inevitably they got the email or text or phone conversation in which I mentioned that I'd just gotten the new Apple [name the product] -- you know, the very item I'd said I wasn't going to buy, the laughter would bubble up and they'd say or write, "Of COURSE you bought the new Apple [name the product]!  I knew you wouldn't be able to resist!" 

So far this fall I've been able to resist, mainly because I've had other things on the want/need to buy list, and also because I haven't actually laid eyes or hands on the new goodies in the Apple store, not having been there in months.  Just need to stay out of there a while longer, eh?!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Me, too!!!!!   After a couple of years friends very quickly would begin laughing when each time I'd say, "oh THIS year I'm not buying the new Apple [name the product] and they'd nod knowingly.  Mmmhmm.  Riiiight......  When inevitably they got the email or text or phone conversation in which I mentioned that I'd just gotten the new Apple [name the product] -- you know, the very item I'd said I wasn't going to buy, the laughter would bubble up and they'd say or write, "Of COURSE you bought the new Apple [name the product]!  I knew you wouldn't be able to resist!"
> 
> So far this fall I've been able to resist, mainly because I've had other things on the want/need to buy list, and also because I haven't actually laid eyes or hands on the new goodies in the Apple store, not having been there in months.  Just need to stay out of there a while longer, eh?!



Being only one version away I just don't see a compelling enough reason to make the jump. As you well know the camera with all of their little updates have never been an incentive for me, it's a great point and shoot but I'll never use it for serious photography anyway.


----------



## Clix Pix

Exactly!  I think, actually, that since I now have my lovely A7R IV and lenses and of course am shooting mostly with them, the iPhone very rarely gets pressed into service for shooting these days.  There was a time when I did use it quite frequently, during the period when I was trying to make up my mind about where I wanted to go with my photography, and was either not shooting at all, or was picking up either the RX10 or the iPhone when I did get the urge to capture something.  Now the newest enhancements to the iPhone's camera, while they sound interesting, aren't nearly as compelling as they would have been a year or two ago.   I hardly ever use my iPhone as a phone, but do like having it for emergencies when out, and of course also use it (or sometimes my iPad mini 5) when waiting for an appointment or something.  Haven't been doing much of that lately, of course.  I figure this year I'll sit out the iPhone 12 and my iPhone 11 Pro and her older sister the iPhone XS will do me just fine......   Ditto for my now two-year-old 12.9" iPad Pro, which I tend to use more in the warmer weather out on the deck than I do in the wintertime.  I can wait until next Spring to get whatever the new version is at that time.....


----------



## lizkat

iMi said:


> Here's how it went for me...
> 
> Saturday - Not upgrading.
> Sunday - Not upgrading.
> Monday - Not upgrading.
> Tuesday 12:00PM CST - Ok, let's just take a look...
> Tuesday 12:01PM CST - Hmm, maybe I should upgrade...
> 
> 1.238 seconds after pre-orders opened...
> View attachment 859




Yah I can recognize myself there for sure.   My best excuse though for not upgrading this year is that I need an iPad Pro upgrade way more than a new phone.  But I'm sitting on my wallet anyway now due to having shelled out for a badly needed laptop upgrade in the form of my 2020 MBA.

Everything Apple-y is on hold until next year now unless services-wise they tweak their current combo packages and offer a bundle that discounts a la carte prices of what I currently use.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yep, that's the way I feel -- I've had a couple of major expenditures this year already and one of them, the camera gear, keeps leading me into further expenditures (lenses, lighting), so this year is not an Apple year.  Next year?  Probably, as it will be about time for replacing my iPad Pro, plus the iPhone, plus maybe the 2018 MBP (but we'll see when the time comes).


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Yep, that's the way I feel -- I've had a couple of major expenditures this year already and one of them, the camera gear, keeps leading me into further expenditures (lenses, lighting), so this year is not an Apple year.  Next year?  Probably, as it will be about time for replacing my iPad Pro, plus the iPhone, plus maybe the 2018 MBP (but we'll see when the time comes).




Apple will certainly $$$mile when they see you showing up next year then!


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh, yes -- well, after yesterday's trip to a car dealership and bringing home a new Honda Civic Sport Hatchback with Apple Car Play, I guess I can call that my "Apple purchase" this fall....  LOL!   Apple Car Play is really cool, from the little I've played with it so far!    So yeah, my iPhone 11 Pro will be with me for another year, but at least she'll have something new to keep her busy when in the car!


----------



## iMi

Ok, so I got the new 12 Pro. I like it. It's shaped kind of weird. Slightly taller and slightly narrower. What I don't care about is the polished strip on the outside. Instant fingerprint magnet. I guess it doesn't matter as it will live in a case anyway. 



Clix Pix said:


> Oh, yes -- well, after yesterday's trip to a car dealership and bringing home a new Honda Civic Sport Hatchback with Apple Car Play, I guess I can call that my "Apple purchase" this fall....  LOL!   Apple Car Play is really cool, from the little I've played with it so far!    So yeah, my iPhone 11 Pro will be with me for another year, but at least she'll have something new to keep her busy when in the car!




I was supposed to have CarPlay in my car but because it was an option and because Mercedes has the most idiotic system of packages, I ended up with the premium sound system which the sales guy was sure had CarPlay. Turns out it did not. It was an extra box to tick off that added it for $250. That got missed, I guess. Ironically the basic audio/nav option had it standard. Go figure. 

It's possible to add it afterwards but it requires an addition of some parts under the hood. They said Mercedes may offer that service soon. They did on another model already. Probably because they got ton of complaints.


----------



## Edd

iMi said:


> Ok, so I got the new 12 Pro. I like it. It's shaped kind of weird. Slightly taller and slightly narrower. What I don't care about is the polished strip on the outside. Instant fingerprint magnet. I guess it doesn't matter as it will live in a case anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I was supposed to have CarPlay in my car but because it was an option and because Mercedes has the most idiotic system of packages, I ended up with the premium sound system which the sales guy was sure had CarPlay. Turns out it did not. It was an extra box to tick off that added it for $250. That got missed, I guess. Ironically the basic audio/nav option had it standard. Go figure.
> 
> It's possible to add it afterwards but it requires an addition of some parts under the hood. They said Mercedes may offer that service soon. They did on another model already. Probably because they got ton of complaints.



Baffling that Mercedes allowed that. CarPlay is virtually standard on all cars now.


----------



## Alli

I have a Hyundai Santa Fe. It did not come with CarPlay. Got a new radio thingy last year and now the car is perfect. Now they just need to update it so that it works via Bluetooth and doesn’t have to be plugged in to work.


----------



## Eric

iMi said:


> Ok, so I got the new 12 Pro. I like it. It's shaped kind of weird. Slightly taller and slightly narrower. What I don't care about is the polished strip on the outside. Instant fingerprint magnet. I guess it doesn't matter as it will live in a case anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I was supposed to have CarPlay in my car but because it was an option and because Mercedes has the most idiotic system of packages, I ended up with the premium sound system which the sales guy was sure had CarPlay. Turns out it did not. It was an extra box to tick off that added it for $250. That got missed, I guess. Ironically the basic audio/nav option had it standard. Go figure.
> 
> It's possible to add it afterwards but it requires an addition of some parts under the hood. They said Mercedes may offer that service soon. They did on another model already. Probably because they got ton of complaints.



My 2020 BMW came with it but none of the previous models did. It's amazing how some of these higher end cars lack basic features that standard consumer level cars have.


----------



## Clix Pix

This is my first experience with Apple Car Play and I know I'm going to love it.  I do have a question, though:  how does it get updated?   Does that happen automatically when the iPhone gets a new iOS update, since Apple Car Play essentially mirrors the contents of the iPhone?

Yes, actually I was rather surprised that Apple Car Play is offered as standard in some of the Honda Civic models -- not all of them, though, but I believe that it's still mentioned as an option in those models.  Pretty sure it is standard on all Accord models.   Probably not offered on the Honda Fit models at all....


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> This is my first experience with Apple Car Play and I know I'm going to love it.  I do have a question, though:  how does it get updated?   Does that happen automatically when the iPhone gets a new iOS update, since Apple Car Play essentially mirrors the contents of the iPhone?
> 
> Yes, actually I was rather surprised that Apple Car Play is offered as standard in some of the Honda Civic models -- not all of them, though, but I believe that it's still mentioned as an option in those models.  Pretty sure it is standard on all Accord models.   Probably not offered on the Honda Fit models at all....



From what I can see it updates with the iOS update, when 14 came out I got new backgrounds and a couple of other settings. Not sure if there's anything that the car needs to do.


----------



## iLunar

I had a rental car last last year when I was in Olympic National Park that had CarPlay, and I absolutely loved it. It was so seamless and integrated. It made driving super fun.

Typing this on my new pacific blue iPhone 12 Pro. It’s a beauty of a device, but the new shape takes some getting used to.

The screen is absolutely gorgeous. I’m coming from an 11 pro, so I wasn’t expecting a big upgrade, but the panel just looks crisper with vivid, rich colors.

The camera is pretty good. I’m going on a hiking trip next week, so I’ll really get to test it out, then. I was hanging with some friends outside this eve, and night mode is a big upgrade this year. Here’s a shot from dusk.


----------



## Eric

iLunar said:


> I had a rental car last last year when I was in Olympic National Park that had CarPlay, and I absolutely loved it. It was so seamless and integrated. It made driving super fun.
> 
> Typing this on my new pacific blue iPhone 12 Pro. It’s a beauty of a device, but the new shape takes some getting used to.
> 
> The screen is absolutely gorgeous. I’m coming from an 11 pro, so I wasn’t expecting a big upgrade, but the panel just looks crisper with vivid, rich colors.
> 
> The camera is pretty good. I’m going on a hiking trip next week, so I’ll really get to test it out, then. I was hanging with some friends outside this eve, and night mode is a big upgrade this year. Here’s a shot from dusk.
> 
> View attachment 882



View attachment 882

Congratulations, nice that you can see the difference from the 11. Agreed about CarPlay, now that I've had it I'll never go back. Texting and taking phone calls is all so simple and hands free, I had a buddy who had no idea that most of our texts were dictated through CarPlay, it works almost flawlessly.


----------



## SuperMatt

My 2016 VW e-Golf has CarPlay - it’s shocking that luxury makers nickel and dime their customers on things like that.


----------



## Clix Pix

ericgtr12 said:


> From what I can see it updates with the iOS update, when 14 came out I got new backgrounds and a couple of other settings. Not sure if there's anything that the car needs to do.




Thanks, Eric!  That's kind of what I figured but I wasn't sure.  I know that when people have navigation systems in their cars that there is something they have to do to update that -- which I think involves a trip to the dealership.  ??   Anyway, I'd thought that since in this case the actual content and everything is in my iPhone, not in the car itself that it makes sense for a regular iOS update to handle the heavy lifting.  Cool!

I don't get that many texts or phone calls, and I may or may not handle them while I'm driving, but I am definitely looking forward to being able to easily enjoy my music and also getting a proper view when using Apple Maps as my navigation tool.   In the past if going on a long trip I always used my Garmin Sat Nav because the screen is larger than on the iPhone and I like to be able to see with a glance what's ahead in terms of making the next turn, etc., rather than just relying on the verbal instructions.  iPhone and Apple Maps were fine for brief short trips in somewhat familiar territory, though, but I rarely used my iPhone for that.  Now with Apple Car Play, I'll always have a usable  nav system with me!   The thing I'll really enjoy the most, though, of course, is being able to enjoy my iTunes Library while tootling around town or on a road trip.  I'd done that before, of course, in a limited way, with my last car when about a year or so ago I replaced the car stereo system and finally had a USB port into which to plug my iPhone and play the music that way but I still had to pick up the iPhone and do any changes in albums/playlists/songs that I wanted;  now I'll just be able to do it right on the car's audio display monitor  in Apple Car Play!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks, Eric!  That's kind of what I figured but I wasn't sure.  I know that when people have navigation systems in their cars that there is something they have to do to update that -- which I think involves a trip to the dealership.  ??   Anyway, I'd thought that since in this case the actual content and everything is in my iPhone, not in the car itself that it makes sense for a regular iOS update to handle the heavy lifting.  Cool!



I'm sure the care comes with its own mapping software but I use the Waze app and it comes up in CarPlay, it updates regularly and gives all the realtime information.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yeah, I think it does also have its own mapping software/nav system but I haven't gotten to that point in the manual yet!  LOL!  Still learning about what features and functions my new baby has or doesn't have, as the first day was just a bit overwhelming with all the information being thrown at me, the excitement of actually getting a new car after fifteen years, and the amazement at all the new tech stuff that runs the car now.   Bedtime reading two nights in a row has been the thick User's Guide that came with the car.  If one also wants a full-fledged manual, they can request that, too, from Honda, online....  The User's Guide provides all the information I'll need, I think, though, and of course as I begin to drive around more and use the different functions as needed, that'll be sufficient.  Yesterday I didn't even turn the car on, I just spent time admiring her inside and out, shot some photos, then began moving my personal items into her.  I sat in all the seats, looked at all the nooks and crannies, got acquainted with the places to stash items and the different buttons or dials or whatever.  Figured that today will be the getting-to-know the tech aspects of the car, so I'll turn her on and with manual in hand, review the various settings and maybe tweak one or two now that I have a better idea of what different functions do. 

I know I sound anal about all this, but I do not want to be out somewhere and suddenly get into a situation where I don't know how to use some function or feature in the car!   A lot of the things are also automatically done now, the lights and such, but some things still can be controlled by the driver, too.  I just need to get it all sorted in my head and in actual practice;  after a while driving the new car will become as instinctive and natural to me as driving my beloved Acura was, but there is this period of adjustment on my part!

Good idea about the Waze app.....  I used to have that a long time ago and then since I was not really using it I deleted it;  now that it could be really useful to me I should get it again.  I'll have to check my list of purchased apps, see if it is still listed in there, and if not, just start fresh.


----------



## Alli

Waiting to hear from @JBaby about her new toys!


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> Waiting to hear from @JBaby about her new toys!



I don’t have them yet. I’m not getting them until I get my preferred case.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> I don’t have them yet. I’m not getting them until I get my preferred case.



That makes sense. I’ve never understood the folks who go naked.


----------



## Clix Pix

I go naked with my iPhones in the house, but never when I leave the house.  Prior to going out the door, I slip my iPhone 11 Pro into her lovely green Apple leather case and then for good measure I tuck her into a microfibre pouch intended for glasses or sunglasses, and then stick her into my purse.  The microfibre pouch keeps any crud or dust that may be in my purse (or other container in which I might put the iPhone) from getting all over the iPhone or slipping inside the leather case.  Keeps everything pretty pristine and scratch-free!   When we get home again, the iPhone 11 Pro is released from her case and pouch, happy to sit around the house naked......


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> That makes sense. I’ve never understood the folks who go naked.




Same! iPhone is too slippery and I always have sweaty hands. Not a good combo. I’m waiting for this case. Rhinoshield makes the perfect cases for me because I hate cases in general. This gives excellent protection without hiding the iPhone’s beauty. And I still get to add some individuality with the pink accents.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I go naked with my iPhones in the house, but never when I leave the house.  Prior to going out the door, I slip my iPhone 11 Pro into her lovely green Apple leather case and then for good measure I tuck her into a microfibre pouch intended for glasses or sunglasses, and then stick her into my purse.  The microfibre pouch keeps any crud or dust that may be in my purse (or other container in which I might put the iPhone) from getting all over the iPhone or slipping inside the leather case.  Keeps everything pretty pristine and scratch-free!   When we get home again, the iPhone 11 Pro is released from her case and pouch, happy to sit around the house naked......



Why? Are you not afraid of dropping your phone on the floor at home?


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> Why? Are you not afraid of dropping your phone on the floor at home?



In all the years I've had iPhones (since Day One, Launch Day of the very first one in 2007) I have only dropped an iPhone twice -- once at home, and thankfully she landed on my oriental rug rather than on the bare hardwood floor or the kitchen floor -- and once in a store, where actually I didn't drop it, the iPhone slid out of the pouch I was using back then and went sailing....landed screen-down on the store's slippery floor, slid along a little before then coming to a stop.  With my breath held, I ran to her, reached down to pick her up.....and not a scratch on her, no cracks anywhere, she worked just fine, as always.  WHEW!!!  The friend who was with me was watching anxiously and was relieved when I said, "I think my phone's OK!"

Not to say that I won't one day or evening drop either the iPhone 11 Pro or the iPhone XS (the one I use as my "home phone"/landline replacement so that I can keep the number that I have had for many years, long before cell phones), but so far I've managed not to do so.  When I'm not actually using either iPhone, they sit in their own nice little stands -- during the day, near the computer workstation, and at night, on identical stands in the bedroom on top of the chest of drawers.  When either needs to be charged I stick it on the charging dock, and again I have one of those in the living room area and one in the bedroom.   In the nice weather when I'm out on the deck, I usually have the sliding door open so I can easily hear the phone if a call comes in.   When it's time to take a trip to the library, the store or somewhere else, I slip the iPhone 11 Pro into her case and that protects her somewhat.   I am not, and never have been, a believer in screen protectors.  Ugh, remember those awful ones that were first offered, the ones that turned all orange-peel looking?! 

I like to admire the beauty of my iPhones -- and I like the way they feel in my hand, although, yes, some models have been and/or are slippery to hold, a bit of a hazard!   I think my favorite iPhone for looks was the gorgeous Piano Black iPhone 7 and 7 Plus.  Just a delight to look at and to hold!    Right now I'm rocking the lovely green iPhone 11 Pro and the lovely Space Black of the XS.    I noticed when looking at photos of the new iPhones that instead of Space Black this year, Apple is offering "Graphite," which looks almost as though it would match my new Polished Metal Metallic car!   LOL!  (Uh-oh, dangerous thinking there -- mustn't go there, must step away from that thought, push it out of my mind right now!!!......).

Many cases are too bulky or add bulk to the iPhone and I don't like that.  Years ago I tried a clear see-through hard plastic case on one and was really afraid I'd scratch the iPhone when I had to remove it for some reason, and it was the devil to get off, too.  I took it off and left it off and that took care of that case.....The rest of that year the iPhone went naked both at home and away from home.  In looking at the selection of cases from Apple this year, I don't see any of the regular Leather cases for the iPhone 12 Pro / 12 Max, and all they're offering is the ones which would work with the Magsafe doohickey.   That's too bad, really.  If I were buying a new iPhone 12 Pro I'd be having to look elsewhere at third-party options for a case to suit me....


----------



## iMi

Alli said:


> I have a Hyundai Santa Fe. It did not come with CarPlay. Got a new radio thingy last year and now the car is perfect. Now they just need to update it so that it works via Bluetooth and doesn’t have to be plugged in to work.




Check on Amazon. I’m pretty sure I’ve seen those plug in bluetooth car play adapters.


----------



## iMi

JBaby said:


> Same! iPhone is too slippery and I always have sweaty hands. Not a good combo. I’m waiting for this case. Rhinoshield makes the perfect cases for me because I hate cases in general. This gives excellent protection without hiding the iPhone’s beauty. And I still get to add some individuality with the pink accents.




I’m debating on whether or not to go naked with the 12 since the durability seems to be vastly improved. The reason why I always have a case is that I don’t want to find myself with a shattered phone when traveling. It sucks to be half way across the world and suddenly find yourself with an unusable phone.


----------



## Alli

iMi said:


> Check on Amazon. I’m pretty sure I’ve seen those plug in bluetooth car play adapters.



Yea, but I want Apple to do it.


----------



## DT

Still knocking around an iPhone 12 Pro Max purchase, Apple will do a $250 trade in on my trusty iPhone X, 5g isn't much of a thing with me, but I'm 3 gens behind on camera tech which is a primary use for my phone.


----------



## ronntaylor

We bought a couple of iPhone 12 Pro Max today. Crazy considering we went to sleep about 2 a.m. and got up before 8 a.m. to have our fingers ready to tap "Buy" as soon as orders opened. First time we ever bought iPhones on 1st day they were available. Excited to get my hands on it in a week.

Decided to gift our current iPhone 8+ to the in-laws (although I suspect my father in-law still won't use a smartphone).


----------



## Clix Pix

I have yet to lay eyeballs on the new phones this year......  Oh, I've seen photos, but I mean actually seeing and touching any of them in person.    I know myself too well and even though I'm stating that I'm not planning to buy one, I suspect that once I've seen and held one that my willpower will dissipate and I'll be returning home from the Apple store with a new phone in hand!   It has happened in the past.....


----------



## SuperMatt

I had the 11 and I got a 12 Pro through the iPhone Upgrade Program the 12 Pro is slightly smaller. I like the flat edges and the slightly smaller size.


----------

